# TUTORIAL: List of Files to be hacked using Resource Hacker!



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 29, 2005)

*!!! WARNING !!!

Playing with system files using resource hacker can be Dangerous for your system and it can make your system not working.

So use it at your own risk!
*​ 

Guys!

In this tutorial I'll try to list the files, which can be edited using Resource Hacker to change the look-n-feel of Windows!

Following r some screenshots of System Properties window, Processing Dialog box and Shutdown dialog box of my system:

*System Properties window*
*img459.imageshack.us/img459/9320/untitled7gu.jpg

*Processing Dialog Box*
*img354.imageshack.us/img354/1048/untitled32jt.jpg

*Shutdown Dialog Box*
*img354.imageshack.us/img354/4088/untitled23nx.jpg


*Continue Here...*


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 29, 2005)

Its fantastic man.
The Phenom is loving it , will try it for sure.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Dec 29, 2005)

That's Ok but how do you change bootscreens when you hack using RegHack?? And also give details on changing other properties..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 30, 2005)

To change the XP boot screen using Resource Hacker u hv to edit "*%windir%\System32\NToskrnl.exe*" file in Resource Hacker.

Its a tricky one coz u hv to change some images in the *Bitmap* folder but images will be just black and u hv to edit them in Photoshop with a special pallet installed.

The complete tutorial is given here

*PS: The easiest method to change Boot screen is Tuneup Utilities 2006.*


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats ultimatum editing vishal ! One doubt - how do u change the orientation of the progress bar ? any easy 3rd party s/w other than ResHack to do that ?


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2005)

u can change progress bars using windows blinds !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 30, 2005)

I used only Resource Hacker for all this editing!

To change the orientation of Progress bar:

Open "Shell32.dll" in Resource Hacker and nevigate to:

*Dialog -> 1020 -> 1033*

and here u can change the height, width or nething of the progress bar  

I'm attaching the screenshot too:

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/341/untitled18ut.th.jpg


----------



## kato (Jan 1, 2006)

Dude i really liked the way wat u did with the progress bar. Please can u show how to change the look of start button


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 1, 2006)

Brilliant post man!
i've already spent 2 hours customizing my system thanx to this.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 1, 2006)

extra ordinary stuff dude

thx dude !!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 2, 2006)

kato said:
			
		

> Dude i really liked the way wat u did with the progress bar. Please can u show how to change the look of start button


If u r asking about changing the Start button text, then

Just open "*%windir%\Explorer.exe*" in Resource Hacker.

And nevigate to:

*String Table -> 37 -> 1033* (For Windows XP Theme)
*String Table -> 38 -> 1033* (For Windows Classic Theme)

And change the text, saying "start" to nething u want (U can type the word containing more than 5 characters also  )

*PS:* In *37 -> 1033*, the text will be like:
578, 	"start" (In first line)

And in *38 -> 1033*, the text will be like:
595, 	"Start" (In third line)


----------



## alib_i (Jan 2, 2006)

one more question ..

how did you change the position of buttons in shutdown dialogue box?
and where is the 'cancel' button in it .. how did you remove/hide it ?

okk.. that's two questions 

----
alibi


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 2, 2006)

To change the look of Shutdown dialog box, open "*%windir%\System32\MSgina.dll*" in Resource Hacker and nevigate to:

*Dialog -> 20100 -> 1033*

Here u can change the position, text, size of the buttons and to remove the cancel button simply select the button and press delete  

Here are the contents of *Dialog -> 20100 -> 1033* in my "*msgina.dll*" file:


```
20100 DIALOGEX 0, 0, 208, 122
STYLE DS_SYSMODAL | DS_SETFOREGROUND | WS_POPUP | WS_BORDER
CAPTION ""
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"
{
   CONTROL "hv 2 go", 20104, BUTTON, BS_OWNERDRAW | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 36, 85, 22, 20 
   CONTROL "c u later", 20103, BUTTON, BS_OWNERDRAW | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 93, 85, 22, 20 
   CONTROL "just coming", 20105, BUTTON, BS_OWNERDRAW | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 150, 85, 22, 20 
   CONTROL "go 2 bed", 20106, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 30093, 30049, 22, 20 
   CONTROL "", 20108, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_DISABLED, 22, 110, 50, 8 
   CONTROL "", 20107, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_DISABLED, 79, 110, 50, 8 
   CONTROL "", 20109, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_DISABLED, 136, 110, 50, 8 
}
```


----------



## alib_i (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanx .. I'll try it


-----
alibi


----------



## ashisharya (Jan 18, 2006)

cool man! thanx for ur marvellous tutorial


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 19, 2006)

OK! Guys

I just made some changes in my "*Shell32.dll*" file to change the look of Progress Dialog Box  

I'm attaching some screenshots of my new Progress dialog box:

*img299.imageshack.us/img299/6218/untitled11ej.jpg

*img299.imageshack.us/img299/3833/untitled28ey.jpg


----------



## cybermanas (Jan 19, 2006)

How did u attach the calendar? and how come your site points to www.thinkdigit.com


----------



## khin007 (Jan 20, 2006)

nice one yaaar .. superb


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 20, 2006)

one useful post in long time, thanks


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 20, 2006)

*please post*

CAn u please also elaborate and post the codes and the changes u made...it will help someone like me who doesnt knows how to plays with registry..


----------



## superuser (Jan 24, 2006)

ya man pls post the details


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 24, 2006)

*Attaching the calendar*

Open *Shell32.dll* in Resource Hacker and got:

*Dialog -> 1020 -> 1033*

In right-side pane, right-click on the Dialog box and select *Insert Control* and click on the button saying *Dec 16* and then OK.

Now u can move it or resize it according to ur requirements!

This can be done in ne dialog box in ne file!!!


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 26, 2006)

Can u post for the codes, methods, tweaks  of the screnshots u have posted???.....please


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 26, 2006)

OKie, here u go buddy...

Code for the Progress box, which I posted earlier:


```
1020 DIALOGEX 20, 20, 266, 160
STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | DS_NOIDLEMSG | WS_POPUP | WS_CAPTION | WS_SYSMENU
CAPTION ""
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS SHELL DLG"
{
   CONTROL 701, -1, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 0, 0, 400, 48 
   CONTROL "", 103, STATIC, SS_LEFTNOWORDWRAP | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 67, 170, 10 
   CONTROL "", 102, STATIC, SS_LEFTNOWORDWRAP | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 52, 143, 210, 10 
   CONTROL "", 104, "msctls_progress32", WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 95, 250, 30 
   CONTROL "", 105, STATIC, SS_LEFT | SS_NOPREFIX | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 80, 250, 10 
   CONTROL "", 106, STATIC, SS_GRAYFRAME | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 0, 135, 266, 1 
   CONTROL "Current file:", 2, STATIC, SS_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 143, 40, 10 
   CONTROL "", 0, "SysDateTimePick32", DTS_SHORTDATEFORMAT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 177, 65, 80, 14 
}
```
Just open "Shell32.dll" file in Resource Hacker and nevigate to *Dialog -> 1020 -> 1033* and overrite the code with my code...

*PS:* As u can see there is an extra entry for *CONTROL 701* in my code, this is for the PIC, I used in my progress box. So u hv to also add a pic named 701 in *BITMAP*...


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 29, 2006)

Imagine me standing and clapping....good work.....keep posting those ones dude....thanks in advance


----------



## mehulved (Jan 30, 2006)

Vishal have you applied vista transformation pack or are you using vista or have you editied the close button yourself? The close button on your last screenie looks like the one I saw in Vista screenshots. 
BTW, nice thread you've made.


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 30, 2006)

Cool info. I first thought u were using Windows Blinds!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 30, 2006)

Its only a Visual Style, named "*Aero Style (Glass - 50xx)*"...


----------



## mehulved (Jan 30, 2006)

The close button there resembles the vista's one so much so I was wondering.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah! The visual style is very nice! It totally resembles to VISTA...

I didnt like ne visual style except the Royale but when i got this VS, I hvnt used neother till today


----------



## mehulved (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah its really cool one.


----------



## amrit1 (Jan 30, 2006)

where to get Resource Hacker please help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 30, 2006)

D/l from here:

Download Resource Hacker


----------



## alkesh_007 (Feb 2, 2006)

*query*

gr8 tutorial!
I would like to know after applying these changes, if i uninstall the resource hacker, will the original settings be reverted back?
thank u!


----------



## mehulved (Feb 2, 2006)

No all the changes will remain intact. Firstly resource hacker isnt installed on your computer. You just have to download the zip file and unzip it and you can start working on it


----------



## bshrestha2 (Feb 3, 2006)

hey what's that resource hacker mean.. how can i open that one or use it.... i am just startin my computer


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 3, 2006)

bshrestha2 said:
			
		

> hey what's that resource hacker mean.. how can i open that one or use it.... i am just startin my computer



Than dont use it. Its not for bigginers. There are lots of data in system files.Dont mess with them.

If u still want to know how to use it.
U can get a help file from the link above.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 3, 2006)

*Remove ads from msn messanger 7.5*

Remove ads from msn messanger 7.5

Note: this is for the latest version of 7.5, 7.5.0311. You can check your version, by choosing Help > About MSN Messenger from the programs menu.

When you have ResHacker running, follow these steps:

1. Make sure you are not running messenger. Right-click its icon in the system tray, and from the menu select Exit

2. Now you'll need to locate the messenger executable msnmsgr.exe, it will normally be in \Program Files\MSN Messenger\

3. Make a backup of the file. Right-click msnmsgr.exe and from the menu choose Copy. Now right-click on an empty area in the same folder, and select Paste from the menu. The backup will be named Copy of msnmsgr.exe. If you ever want to get back to the original file, simply delete msnmsgr.exe, and then rename Copy of msnmsgr.exe to msnmsgr.exe

4. From the menu in ResHacker, choose File > Open, locate msnmsgr.exe, and open it

5. From the menu, select View > Find Text ... (or CTRL+F) and enter <element layoutpos=top layout=verticalflowlayout(0,2,2,2) padding=rect(2,5,3,2), press Find Next

6. You should now be in UIFILE > 923 > 1033 and you have to replace layoutpos=top with layoutpos=none and delete the rest of the line except the > character

7. The resulting line should thus read <element layoutpos=none>

8. Now press the Compile Script button to compile the changes into msnmsgr.exe

9. When done select File > Save from the menu, and exit ResHacker

10. Reopen MSN Messenger 7.5, now without the ads!


If you want to get rid of the Text Ads in the Instant Message Window too, follow the above steps 1 through 4 and then:
1. From the menu in ResHacker, select View > Find Text ... (or CTRL+F) and enter <element id=atom(adbannercont), press Find Next

2. You should now be in UIFILE > 920 > 1033 and you have to delete id=atom(adbannercont) and replace layout=filllayout() with layoutpos=none

3. The resulting line should thus read <element layoutpos=none>

4. Now press the Compile Script button to compile the changes into msnmsgr.exe

5. When done select File > Save from the menu, and exit ResHacker

6. Reopen MSN Messenger 7.5, now without the text-ads!
The site also has loads of other useful tweaks
Screenies post-edits (my current msn setup):
*img440.imageshack.us/img440/8796/noads2ms.jpg
Behold! No ads!
*img247.imageshack.us/img247/9151/notextads3xf.jpg


----------



## mohit (Feb 5, 2006)

thanx vishal for this amazing tut .. jst one question ..how do u disable the windows file protection in win xp sp2 ???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 5, 2006)

Following links will help U:

Disabling System File Protection in Windows XP with Service Pack 2 Installed
Tweaking XP: Windows File Protection and SP2


----------



## Sophie Matthews (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Vishal Gupta

v gud tut

Is that Aishwya Roi in ur avatar


----------



## mehulved (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah it can be seen he is a very big fan of Ash. 
So, Vishal better beware of Salman Khan.


----------



## prashantisonline (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Vishal . Thx for great stuff! keep up the good work... u must be working in microsoft, if not, i wish


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 8, 2006)

l0l...  

All u guys r always welcome...


----------



## rajesh_verma (Feb 10, 2006)

thanks vishal u r a genious


----------



## Captain Crime (Feb 10, 2006)

Sophie Matthews said:
			
		

> Is that Aishwya Roi in ur avatar



Aishwarya Rai

she is Vishal Gupta's dream girl?????

I am wondering that how come u dint recognised her??


----------



## sid_ashok (Feb 10, 2006)

yaar vishal ek baat batao kahaan se saara maal churaya, site to bata do yaar.

Joking yaar

Anyways  Great Great Job


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 10, 2006)

No hacking stuff here...

_hread Locked_


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 14, 2006)

What is MS codename Whistler Server in msgina.dll ?


----------



## amrit1 (Feb 14, 2006)

very very thank u


----------



## sid_ashok (Feb 16, 2006)

xp's code name is Whistler like Longhorn the code name of Vista


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 19, 2006)

When u edit ne file using Resource hacker, it automatically makes a backup of that file with the name "*original_file_name_original.extension*".

So copy that file on a safe place and in case u want to revert back, simply replace the hacked file with this one!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah!

U can make backup of the hacked files and then u hv 2 options!

Either replace the original files with the backed-up files after fresh installation!

Or direct integrate the hacked files into installation so that u don't need to replace!

To integrate the hacked files read following article:

Compressed Files and ModifyPE


----------



## fly2pulkit (Mar 6, 2006)

can anyone please tell me from where to get this resource hacker is it a software or its simply the registry editor.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 6, 2006)

vishal can you suggest me a good place where I can get how to edut various files using resource hacker. Ofcourse I am googling for it but I wan't to know some site, if any that can give me various such tuts.
Thanks a lot and keep up such gr8 work.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 6, 2006)

I searched & found some links! Hope it'll help u:

*techrepublic.com.com/5100-22-5415781.html#
*forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?s=a5160691ed341324017e97f481d686c3&threadid=236655
*www.rtfm-ed.co.uk/?p=89
*supernova.lokatt.se/hextut.htm
*home.arcor.de/slimshadyxtreme/hilfe/res_hack_tutorial


----------



## mehulved (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks a lot vishal will check these links.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 6, 2006)

U r welcome!

Actually, its a try-n-check s/w. U can edit ne file using resource hacker but first make a backup and then see the changes. If nething goes wrong, u can replace the new file with ur backed-up file ne time


----------



## mehulved (Mar 6, 2006)

Sure vishal.
Anyways main reason I installed windows is to learn the internals of the OS and this is a fun way to learn it. I don't really have any important stuff in windows anyways.


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey vishal long time u have not uploaded new tweak codes, screenshots .....waiting for those


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm very busy now-a-days in my MCA final year Project!
And will be more busy in coming 4-5 months...

Though I hv some nice tutorials and will post some of them, as soon as I get time to write them


----------



## sudheer17682 (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks for the information bhai....


----------



## mehulved (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey vishal any idea how to remove ads from windows live messenger. I searched around a bit on google and opened msnmsgr.exe using resource hacker but can't get anything.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 8, 2006)

Sorry Buddy! But I don't hv Windows Live Messenger installed on my comp, so that I can r&d with it!

But "*Quiz_Master*" posted similar thing on 2nd page of this thread:

Removing Ads from MSN Messenger

Check that, may be it also works for this version too!


----------



## mehulved (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks vishal but the trick for removing ads from msn messenger doesn't work on MSN live messenger. I did google a lot for it but no luck so far. Anyways I got some software and am using it for now. 
Do continue your good work and post some such good tuts.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 9, 2006)

Here u go  
I googled today and found following site, which contains a tutorial for removing ADs from Windows Live Messenger:

Remove Ads on Windows Live Messenger (formerly MSN Messenger 8)


----------



## mehulved (Mar 12, 2006)

I saw that link vishal but it only has a software called a-patch which I am currently using. I want to do that using resource hacker ie manually rather than relying on some ready-made software.


----------



## funkiguy_me (Mar 28, 2006)

how to add a new bitmap in shell32.dll


----------



## vikas_r_s (Mar 29, 2006)

how did you change file copy progress bar into green?


----------



## netguy (Apr 29, 2006)

I have edited as I want but I can load the changes

At the same time,
how can I edit the System Properties window & Background picture of Shutdown Dialog Box

How can i save the changes


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 29, 2006)

To save the changes in the files, u hv 2 options:

1.) Either save the file at some other location, like other drive/folder. And then reboot the machine in DOS mode or neother windows if installed and replace the original file with the edited one!

2.) Disable Windows File Protection service, then u'll be able to direct save the changes in the working file. For this pls read my following post:

Disable WFP Service


----------



## rajkumar_personal (May 1, 2006)

Hey vishal......

When r ur exams ?
BEST OF luck......


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 1, 2006)

thnx yaar!  
My exams will start from 12th June!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 4, 2006)

I found one more file today!  
Actually I wanted to remove the "*About Windows*" item from "*Help*" Menu in windows explorer.
So I did some r&d and found the required file  

Its "*browselc.dll*" file, which is present in "*System32*" folder in Windows XP and in "*System*" folder in windows 98.

Open the file in Resource Hacker and under *Menu*, u can edit *263, 266, 267* to edit the menus. There r lots of other menus, which u can edit according to ur requirements


----------



## Najesh (May 8, 2006)

Thanks  a  Lot direct dilseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 8, 2006)

OK! Guys
Today I just edited my *RUN* dialog box and *Desktop Context Menu*, which look now as following:  

*img522.imageshack.us/img522/2745/newpicture0cv.jpg

*img522.imageshack.us/img522/3104/newpicture20ue.jpg


----------



## anandk (May 9, 2006)

one of the best tuts !!!!
................................


----------



## Apollo (May 10, 2006)

Sounds amazing.  Going to start tinkering with those files asap.  Thanks Vishal!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 17, 2006)

This is how my new Process Dialog Box looks?  

*img267.imageshack.us/img267/5999/screenshot1nc.jpg

*PS:* I tried to make it look-a-like VISTA process dialog box...


----------



## Ramakrishnan (May 19, 2006)

Very good indeed. I request you to give some tutorial on some of the important settings for newbies like me. I am also giving two links to some articles which appeared in pcplus magazine.

*www.pcplus.co.uk/media/pcplus/pdf/176/176.helpdesk.pdf
*www.pcplus.co.uk/media/pcplus/pdf/175/175.helpdesk.pdf


----------



## Netjunkie (May 19, 2006)

Arey yaar Vishal, 
at this pace you will soon come out with an "Aishwarya Edition of Windows XP"
Excellent job dude.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 19, 2006)

lol  

@Ramakrishnan
thnx buddy!
If u want to ask anything, just shoot it! I'll try to post the tutorials asap...


----------



## jfrasier (May 26, 2006)

I want to edit the look of the "Save As" in IE, or the "Save Picture" when right-clicking on a graphic on the web or a "Save as" dialog in Word. I can't figure out what file(s) I need to hack.

Thanks.


----------



## vandit (May 26, 2006)

hey why dont u (vishal gupta) compile the tutorial as a winzip file,, as goobimama did with his tuts.. this will be easier for others to view.....


----------



## ECE0105 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kewl Hack Vishal..................

It would be great if you could include a Comprehensive tutorial on the hacks that you have displayed here and also other things that can be done.

BTW, how do you guys know about all these stuff????????

Let me also know yaar..... Just following these tut's have made me the GEEK around my home...

Guys out here will prostrate before me if I show them something original....


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 10, 2006)

ECE0105 said:
			
		

> Kewl Hack Vishal..................
> 
> It would be great if you could include a Comprehensive tutorial on the hacks that you have displayed here and also other things that can be done.



I also want a full fledged tuts VISHAL
Not in bits and pieces....please do take time for this one and we shal request mods to make it a sticky...... 

And ya also post in the way or CODES alsong with screenshots


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 26, 2006)

This is how my new *System Properties* dialog box (Sysdm.cpl) and *Run* dialog box looks?  

I tried to make it look-a-like VISTA dialog box and fill the left space with an image!  

*img147.imageshack.us/img147/9571/sysdm0jo.jpg

And this is RUN dialog box w/o ne text:

*img80.imageshack.us/img80/6710/run3ae.jpg


----------



## ayush_chh (Jun 27, 2006)

BACK WITH A BANG!!!
hi VIS(hal gup)TA
how were your exams?

that's a  Nice peice of art dear.

sure billy is gona appoint u very soon.
keep posting....


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 29, 2006)

HEy vishal we r like in 5th standards and u r showing knowledge like a double degree stud..so please do post teh method / steps/ codes u did the above ones.....
NEW craze??? ANGELINA.....where is ASH dude???


----------



## vandit (Jun 29, 2006)

simple question.........how to add new images in the dialogue boxes?????


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 30, 2006)

thank u guys!  
@wizrulz
Don't u know Aish is in my heart  
Actually I didnt find any image of Aish which can fit in that place and this image is perfect for it.

And guys!
Very soon I'll post a brief tutorial for Resource hacker, in which I'll explain all the things as vandit hv asked for adding the images. I hv to leave now, its too late. but will post the tut asap.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 2, 2006)

@vandit
I hv posted a tut for Resource Hacker here, in which u can also find the method to add ur own images in dialog boxes.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 19, 2006)

yar Vishal its time u tell the secret....let me guess....ur a googler....(hopr u understand  google...googler)...and u know some clean google hacks right....but still good job....
__________
and ya plzz do tell more file which we can hack....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 19, 2006)

Believe me buddy, thats the BEST way to appreciate others work!

neway If u think so, then its ok.
I'll not mind  

And pls lemme know about the sites, if u get them while googling!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 21, 2006)

My Pleasure buddy


----------



## ganesh bhat (Nov 28, 2006)

hi vishal. ur tuts are really superb. i also tried that procedure bar.but at the end its showing like this: "Cannot create file C:\windows\system32\shell32.dll"
I have disabled the Windows File protection using Windows file protection switcher.pleaseee 
give me a solution.
and one more thing is im using STYle Xp theme
__________
please tell us how to do it.please give code


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 28, 2006)

1.) Save the file at other location.
2.) Try Replacer and it'll replace the file at next reboot


----------



## salilrane (Dec 15, 2006)

thatz gr8 tut  vishal ...

wud post little more of codes .....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

thank u


----------



## salilrane (Dec 15, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> thank u



WC...

Vishal..


----------



## salilrane (Dec 24, 2006)

No Updates Yet From ...
Vishal


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 24, 2006)

What update u want buddy?  
Now-a-days I'm not doing experiments bcoz of my exams  
But if u hv n1 query, just shoot it


----------



## salilrane (Dec 28, 2006)

hey vishal..........

i wanna change my start menu ......how can we do it......

what shud i edit..... which string ???..


plz guide me vishal............


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 28, 2006)

If u want to change Start button text and other menu text, like Programs, Settings, Run, etc. Then u can do it by opening *%windir%\Explorer.exe* file in resource hacker and then just go thru various *MENU*s and then u can change the text acc. to ur requirements.
But if u want to change the look of Start button, then u'll hv to edit the current msstyles (XP theme) in resource hacker


----------



## salilrane (Dec 29, 2006)

one more query......

help needed ..

Dude!!
I wanted to mod the Windows turn of Window..
by editing shell32.dll
i saw that, shell32 was responsible for the turn off window
so i edited the bitmap image and replaced it with my pics
then i saved it and later replaced it before bootup using my ms dos startup disk. .

Till here, everything seems fine but

When i restarted, my com wouldn't start up..
what might be the problem..

i had only MODDED the following codes, for the turn off window
Bitmap > 14351
Bitmap > 14354

Could you please tell me whats to be done!!
Here is the shell32.dll that i modded . .


```
*rapidshare.com/files/9347882/shell32.dll.html
```


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 29, 2006)

did you do any changes with the codes??

BTW acc to me vishal will come to forum tommorw afternoon


----------



## n2casey (Dec 29, 2006)

^^
Whenever U replace any object (bitmap, icon etc.) then remember that its dimension shud be same as previous one.

Ur mistake is, original bitmap dimension is ( 313x198 ) & ur bitmap dimension is ( 348x251 ), so there's a lot of difference in dimension.

Now download shell32.dll from here , boot in DOS and replace ur existing one with it.

I have edited & attached ur bitmap to ( 313x198 ) size. Just convert it into bitmap & continue ur experiment with it.


----------



## salilrane (Dec 29, 2006)

thnkxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx...


very much....


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Dec 29, 2006)

just amazing.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 29, 2006)

@salilrane
Windows Trun off dialog box's background BITMAPs are situated in *msgina.dll* file and not in *Shell32.dll* file  
The BITMAPs in *Shell32.dll* file are actually for Log Off dialog box and for the "Please Wait" dialog box, which appears when we apply any theme  

So to change the Turn off background, just change *20140* & *20142* BITMAPs in *msgina.dll* file


----------



## n2casey (Dec 29, 2006)

^^
Oops I didn't noticed that he is talking about turn off dialog box option. My mistake....


----------



## salilrane (Dec 30, 2006)

thhknxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  ... guyz chking out ....


----------



## BNVSAJ (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice work........

Please create a complete tutorial regarding these topics and give it to us...
Please.....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 3, 2007)

thnx guys  

@BNVSAJ
I hv already compiled the book and waiting for admin's reply


----------



## BNVSAJ (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank you for trying to post a tutorial on this topic. Please let me know how to add images as you added in your Run dialog box and etc...?

When ever I add an Image, it is displaying a image with text as BMP..
How can I replace it? 
Help me...  
__________
Where can I find Aero Glass Theme?
I want to download it...

Please give me link for it....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 3, 2007)

To know how to add images, just visit following tut:  

TUTORIAL: All About Resource Hacker!

And regarding to the theme, if u r talking about the theme in the screenshots, u can find it here.


----------



## BNVSAJ (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry, I am using a dial up connection. I can't find where it is...

I visited your site about 10 times but I couldn't get it.

Please provide me direct link.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 4, 2007)

@BNVSAJ
Here u can get the theme:  

VistaVG: A New Visual Style for XP Released by Me !


----------



## BNVSAJ (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you verymuch Vishal. But when i am opening the files (.msstyles)  or theme files, they are not working. ie., running it just bringing Desktop properties dialog box and this theme is not displayed in the list. Help me.
__________
Is there any alternative way? Please help me in using these files. I am using XP SP2...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 5, 2007)

Pls read the instructions given at following link:  

*www.deviantart.com/deviation/41135613/


----------



## BNVSAJ (Jan 8, 2007)

How can I create my own theme? i.e., .msstyle file like the one that you created?
Please let me know this...


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 12, 2007)

BNVSAJ said:
			
		

> How can I create my own theme? i.e., .msstyle file like the one that you created?
> Please let me know this...


1  Download Resource Hacker
2  open the .msstyle of any theme( for ex. take vishals theme's .msstyle)
3 go to bitmap
4 change the pictures


----------



## iceeeeman (Mar 9, 2007)

*Guys Want A New System Properties Dialog & Run Dialog ,here It Goes*

GUYS THIS IS MY SECOND TUT !! HOPE U ALL LIKE IT!!!!!

hi guys hv customised  run dialog .
*img88.imageshack.us/img88/3062/15508099zd3.jpg


IF u  want to customise ur dialogs just copy the following code in
Just open "*%windir%\System32\Shell32.dll*" file in Resource Hacker and then goto:

*Dialog -> 1003 -> 1033 (for run dialog) 
* Now replace the existing code in right-side pane with the following code:


code:
1003 DIALOGEX 0, 0, 256, 102
STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | DS_NOIDLEMSG | DS_CONTEXTHELP | WS_POPUP | WS_CAPTION | WS_SYSMENU
CAPTION "Run"
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"
{
   CONTROL "", 12298, COMBOBOX, CBS_DROPDOWN | CBS_AUTOHSCROLL | CBS_DISABLENOSCROLL | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_VSCROLL | WS_TABSTOP, 33, 7, 183, 199 
   CONTROL "OK", 1, BUTTON, BS_DEFPUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 23, 80, 50, 14 
   CONTROL "&Browse...", 12288, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 182, 80, 50, 14 
   CONTROL 9890, 0, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_CLIPSIBLINGS | WS_GROUP, 65533, 65535, 260, 105 
}

 Click on *Compile Script* button.
And also download a BMP file from {*www.MegaShare.com/125471} and after extracting the BMP file from it, THEN,. Just click on *Action -> Add a new resource* and then click on *Open file with new resource* button. Select the downloaded BMP file and click on Open. Now in *Resource Name* enter *9890 *and in *Resource Language* enter *1033* and click on *Add Resource* button. here u go!!!!!!!

THEN SAVE THIS FILE n replace it using replacer!!

AND 

Guys if u wanna make ur system properties dialog like this one
*img62.imageshack.us/img62/86/propic8.jpg


*just download this file n then just replace it with windows/system32/sysdm.cpl using replacer
FOR AMD USERS :**rapidshare.com/files/20182236/sysdm.rar
*FOR INTEL USERS*:*rapidshare.com/files/20203136/sysdmintel.rar
*Then just open this file in resource hacker and go to string 
SYSDM.CPL/DIALOG 101/1033 AND THEN JUST COMPLETE THE LINE Windows vista regestired TO_______________(THE LAST LINE WHERE IT IS WRITTEN UR_DESIRED _STRING)

finally relace it 
* ENJOY , please reply if u all like my work
* __________*


----------



## insane (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: GUYS WANT A NEW RUN DIALOG ,here it goes*

whats a replacer ?


----------



## iceeeeman (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: GUYS WANT A NEW RUN DIALOG ,here it goes*



			
				insane said:
			
		

> whats a replacer ?



* Replacer*

Replacer is an easy to use system file replacer for Windows 2000 and XP. It safely replaces protected or in-use system files.

u can download it from Here **www3.telus.net/_/replacer/Replacer.zip*


----------



## ::.BLOOD!GOD.:: (Mar 16, 2007)

can u plz send the full tutorial on how u changed run box to this style
plz  send in with full details
thanks in advance 


			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> This is how my new *System Properties* dialog box (Sysdm.cpl) and *Run* dialog box looks?
> 
> I tried to make it look-a-like VISTA dialog box and fill the left space with an image!
> 
> ...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 17, 2007)

^^ Open *%windir%\System32\Shell32.dll* file in resource hacker, goto:

*Dialog -> 1003 -> 1033*

and now u can change/add/remove/move the components in the dialog box. After it compile the script and save the file.  

*PS:* I don't hv XP installed on my computer, using Vista now. So I can't post the exact code for the dialog box.


----------



## krates (Mar 17, 2007)

How Do You Get This Brilliant Work


----------



## mneo (Mar 17, 2007)

Sadly i am not  a poet  &  ur not  a  girl   (I AM only interested in gals) else i wud have written an epic full of thanx on this briiliant work 

I just joined in & jut saw this work of urs 

Now i think i was living in stone age.Thanx for ur time machine.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 17, 2007)

thnx a lot guys for ur sweet comments.  
It really means a lot for me. I appreciate it.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 13, 2007)

*Request : Change The Look Of Run Dialog Box In XP*

hey guyz ...

i want to modify the look of my run dialog box in XP ...tried to modify the file which vishal gupta told but was totally confused which code to modify to include pics n all the other stuff...

so can ne 1 plz help me out step by step to modify the run dialog box ?

thnx

BlackBerry7100g..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Request : Change The Look Of Run Dialog Box In XP*

I'm sorry buddy, I'm really very sorry coz I didnt get must time to send u the step-by-step procedure.  
But now I'm posting it, so enjoy:  

1.) Open *%windir%\System32\Shell32.dll* file.
2.) Add your desired bitmap at any location not listed in file.
3.) Now come to *Dialog -> 1003 -> 1033* and here u can add/remove anything acc. to ur requirements.

I don't hv XP on my system, so I can't give u the exact code or images. For how to add the images in the file as well as in dialog box, pls go thru the following tut:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31112


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Request : Change The Look Of Run Dialog Box In XP*

nps vishal....u must be busy wid inventing new techniques to modify GUI of vista .......btw thnx for above tut...


----------



## iceeeeman (Apr 24, 2007)

guys can u tel me how to change the look of this dialog i.e by editing which file plz. help.!!!!!!!!!!!!
*img409.imageshack.us/img409/7522/untitledkm5.jpg


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't hv XP installed on my system, so can't tell the exact file name.
But afaik, its *%windir%\System32\rasdlg.dll* or *rasdiag.dll*


----------



## iceeeeman (Apr 24, 2007)

thnx vishal


----------



## Rob Johnson (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi,

Vishal I'm trying to mod the domain logon and shut down dialog boxes, I've successfully modded the logon dialog with my companies logo.

I've been res-hacking msgina.dll and changed the BMP's for 

Bitmap >> 101 >> 1033
Bitmap >> 103 >> 1033
Bitmap >> 107 >> 1033

Rather than replace the existing msgina file I've included a line in the regsitry pointing to the repacement.

Small snag... the domain shut down dialog box bitmap doesn't change... am I missing something simple?

*img263.imageshack.us/img263/3988/shutdownwinpa0.gif

Thats the one I wish to change, like I said all the others work fine, it's just this one thats got me stumped..

Cheers for any help you or anyone else can offer...

Rob


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 25, 2007)

^^ Try to change the same BITMAPs in "Shell32.dll" file.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 25, 2007)

Do u know that if u continuously save a file in res hack it looses it's integrity and the becomes corrupt.I got a file corrupted just like that..


----------



## Rob Johnson (Apr 25, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ Try to change the same BITMAPs in "Shell32.dll" file.


 
Vishal, the only two bitmaps that look like they need changing are 

131:1033 
and 
138:1033 

both of these I've changed and I've used replacer to replace shell32.dll... 
when I open shell32.dll with resource hacker it shows the two new bitmaps.

but for some reason that dialog box remains unchanged..

the login boxes look like this...

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/6524/pic1on8.png
*img84.imageshack.us/img84/98/pic2mq0.png
*img145.imageshack.us/img145/6492/pic3lc6.png

but when you click "start" and then "shutdown" you get this

*img219.imageshack.us/img219/8441/pic4za5.png

then it changes back to the bitmaps I've res-hacked in for the "closing network connections" etc dialog boxes prior ro the pc switching off.

Like I said it's got me stumped, I've changed all I thought I had to... so anymore help would be gratefully recieved.. 

Rob


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 26, 2007)

I checked it and the file is "msgina.dll".  So just replace the BITMAPs and check it again. Don't use the registry hack to change the file.


----------



## iceeeeman (Apr 30, 2007)

vishal 1 more query ,can u plz tel me how to change the progress bar which is shown in the bootscreen ie. how to change its size

vishal 1 more query ,can u plz tel me how to change the progress bar which is shown in the bootscreen ie. how to change its size using resource hacker


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 30, 2007)

Its in *%windir%\System32\NToskrnl.exe* file. U can change the desired BITMAPs to change the progressbar. But the BITMAPs in the file are masked and will not be visible in Resource hacker as well as imaging softwares. U'll need to download and install plug-ins/etc to see and edit them. So its a tricky and lengthy task.

U can use other 3rd party s/w, like bootskin, tuneup, etc. to change it.


----------



## iceeeeman (May 1, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Its in *%windir%\System32\NToskrnl.exe* file. U can change the desired BITMAPs to change the progressbar. But the BITMAPs in the file are masked and will not be visible in Resource hacker as well as imaging softwares. U'll need to download and install plug-ins/etc to see and edit them. So its a tricky and lengthy task.
> 
> U can use other 3rd party s/w, like bootskin, tuneup, etc. to change it.


dude using tuneup utilities 2007 i changed the background of the bootscreen .and also the color of the progress bar but i cant change height and width of the progress bar .can u plz ttel me how to do tht?


----------



## ::.BLOOD!GOD.:: (Jun 5, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> this is RUN dialog box w/o ne text:
> 
> *img80.imageshack.us/img80/6710/run3ae.jpg




Hey vishal can u plz quickly tell the complete procedure to make run box like this
or rather upload ur own run box file


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 5, 2007)

^^ I'm really sorry buddy but that was a very old Run dialog box screenshot. Now I don't hv XP installed in my system, so can't post the code.  

It was just an image and I moved the textbox. So u can also add ur desired image and can get the same look.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jun 5, 2007)

hi vishal
           wana know two things :-
 1-  how can i change hibernating screen in xp
 2-  whenever i try to paste any bitmap on logoff screen my switch user , log off and cancel icons disappears behind that bitmap screen what should i do so that these icons appera on the bitmap ?


----------



## sankaranand (Jun 7, 2007)

@vishal 

seem like you like Aishwarya Rai very much !...lol


----------



## SUKHI99 (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi! Vishal Gupta 
i hv a problem? can u plz tell me how To change the orientation of Progress bar every time i tried to change it i'm not allowed to change it 
i'm not able to add the strings  *  "PBS_SMOOTH | PBS_VERTICAL "*
when i click on complie script the letters goes out & comes to back normal stage 
this string is not going to deleted:>*FW_DONTCARE, FALSE, 0*
why this is happen: plz tell me 
BTW u & ur tutorials are awesome


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 10, 2007)

^^ thnx for ur so nice comments.  

Right-click on Progressbar and select "Edit Control". Now u can select all options u want from the list.


----------



## arijit2002 (Jul 11, 2007)

I am trying to edit my sysdm.cpl file to give it a customized look. I am trying to make it look like this - *www.joejoe.org/forum/style_images/joejoe.org1166881522/img-resized.png Reduced 92%​



*www.joejoe.org/forum/uploads/monthly_07_2007/post-17111-1184138751_thumb.jpg 1240 x 604 (131.09K)​







The script is compiling and everything seems to work fine in Resource Hacker but when I save the file this is what I get - *www.joejoe.org/forum/style_images/joejoe.org1166881522/img-resized.png Reduced 86%​



*www.joejoe.org/forum/uploads/monthly_07_2007/post-17111-1184138730_thumb.jpg 689 x 561 (60.49K)​





How do I correct this problem? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Fareast187 (Jul 25, 2008)

to Vishal Gupta nice tuturial...
but i want to ask u how can we replace it.....because when i want to replace it,it said it cant be replace the file...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ You'll need to disable "WFP" (Windows File protection) service. OR you can use "Replacer" to replace the files.


----------



## Fareast187 (Jul 25, 2008)

thank for your help. your tutorial are awesome.!!!


----------



## Deof Movestofca (Aug 26, 2008)

*Making TClock2 style "native" and other modifications*

I was wondering if one could modify the system files (and which ones) so that Windows (W2K, in my case) automatically does the following TClock2 functions:

1) Add transparency to taskbar, start menu, system tray and clock
2) Fill/skin taskbar, clock, 
3) Hide the gripper rebar (the "bar" on each of the toolbars to resize them);
4) Hide the start button & run the start menu from the tray clock
5) Change color of text for desktop icons
6) Change font, color, position, and format (i.e., show date as well as time) for system clock.
EDIT: forgot one: 7) Have icon text on the desktop appear beside the icon instead of below (like "list view" instead of "large icon view" in Windows Explorer).
Even better: ability to set items in #1, #5, and/or #6 from the context menu.

Other mods I would like to make, if possible:
1) Expand a link to another file manager from the start menu like one can with Overpriced Paperweight (what most of you probably refer to as "My Computer").  That is, if you drag the desktop icon for "My Computer" to the start menu, Windows will tell you: "You cannot move or copy this item to this location.  Do you want to create a shortcut to the item instead?"  If you do so, then the link will let you browse the various drives on your computer.
2) Instead of "Programs" (which is a bit of a misnomer in the first place since the "folder" usually contains links to programs rather than the programs themselves and also because you can put links to other things besides programs there- but I digress), I'd prefer to have folders directly on the Start Menu (which would show links in both %Current User%\Start Menu\_Category_ and %All Users%\Start Menu\_Category_, where  _Category_ would be replaced by "Security", "Games", "Misc-Unsorted" [which would contain the usual "Programs" link so that I could check what needs to be sorted) that point directly to different types of programs.
So instead of the start menu looking like this:


> (Stuff above the separator above the usual menu)
> ------SEPARATOR------
> Programs >
> Settings > [which I plan to replace with the Self-Destruct Mechanism, I mean "Control Panel" anyway.  Does anyone else find it ridiculous that they call it "Settings", but then have direct links to only "Network and Dial-up", "Printers", and "Taskbar & Start Menu" and anything else you have to open up the Control Panel for?]
> ...


the start menu would look like this:


> (Stuff above the separator above the usual menu)
> ------SEPARATOR------
> Security >
> System > Self-Destruct Mechanism >
> ...


Even better: ability to hide certain of the _Category_ folders from some users.  E.g., some people in my family only use the computer for games and thus don't need access to any of the others.

And a couple of quick questions: first, explorer.exe only seems to contain the settings for the shell.  Am I missing something and if I'm not, how does one make edits to the windows file manager? and, second, is there a guide to all the numbers listed after the MENUTIEM as to what they refer to, such as "MENUITEM "C&ascade", *403*" or "MENUITEM "Tile &Horizontally", *404*" would show up in the list as something like:
*403* "C&ascade"
*404* "Tile &Horizontally"

I know I'm probably asking for a lot here, so whenever, and to whatever, you choose to respond to is fine by me.  Unfortunately, I only have one computer, so I'm a bit hesitant to experiment on it.  Thanks for any and all help you might be able to provide....


----------



## paroh (Aug 26, 2008)

For novoice user
If any one could provide the full modified files of sysdm.cpl, timedate.cpl,shell32.dll, msgina.dll, explorer.exe etc . so that user just to need replace the file to make it work


----------



## Fareast187 (Sep 6, 2008)

This my work

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/large/0361/bd76ac93959f4b26a6af6ffb30772743.jpg

the above picture is system properties....

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/original/0361/5060ce448d294b5c82368682da10a160.jpg

the above picture is rename start menu

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/large/0361/08c46944e23c4804a06321a21c6fb022.jpg

the above picture is Shutdown Menu

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/large/0361/0cc9c99020bc40ef8b0077487fefb070.jpg

the above picture is Login skrin

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/large/0361/a1c0395169b44210ad27f27cecbdf9cb.jpg


----------



## chooza (Jan 6, 2009)

Vishal Gupta said:


> Yeah! The visual style is very nice! It totally resembles to VISTA...
> 
> I didnt like ne visual style except the Royale but when i got this VS, I hvnt used neother till today



Thanks Buddy


----------



## Rajesh Gautam (Mar 17, 2014)

Hiii,
     Vishal Bhai, i like yours Posting this and hacking
     so mant years i am searching this 
     Sir please give complete tutorial to do that


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 17, 2014)

^ please don't bump a 5 year old thread


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 17, 2014)

*www.meh.ro/thumbnail/2010_03/meh.ro3754.jpg



Rajesh Gautam said:


> Hiii,
> Vishal Bhai, i like yours Posting this and hacking
> so mant years i am searching this
> Sir please give complete tutorial to do that



List of Windows XP System Files to be Customized Using Resource Hacker - AskVG


----------



## Gary M (Mar 25, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ please don't bump a 5 year old thread



But if he's really into what was going on and is 5 years too late then what ? Does the need to contact the person who opened the thread become unjustified because of it's age ? 


Just asking.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 25, 2014)

Gary M said:


> But if he's really into what was going on and is 5 years too late then what ? Does the need to contact the person who opened the thread become unjustified because of it's age ?
> 
> 
> Just asking.



He could've opened a new thread instead of bumping this one.


----------



## Gary M (Mar 27, 2014)

Doesn't that count as duplicate content ? A thread already exists specifically for what he's looking for ?


----------

